# Big Moon Rising



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2008)

See a Huge Moon Illusion Wednesday - Yahoo! News (June 17, 2008)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, that's better than a "bad moon rising."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Hey, that's better than a "bad moon rising."



 Yep! But bad weather here tonight will keep me from seeing the big moon.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 18, 2008)

I was sure this would be a movie


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> See a Huge Moon Illusion Wednesday - Yahoo! News (June 17, 2008)



Thank Andrew. I enjoy the night sky and especially moon rises. I'll try to make a point of catching the sight. Any more meteor showers coming up soon?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > See a Huge Moon Illusion Wednesday - Yahoo! News (June 17, 2008)
> ...



You're welcome! The next significant meteor shower, I think, would be the South Delta Aquarids in late July. See below for details:

2008 METEOR SHOWERS


----------



## turmeric (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll try to take a picture.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 18, 2008)

The Moon is in "full bloom" here...beautiful.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 19, 2008)

Missed the rising due to the tall trees behind the house.

Caught it shortly before setting this morning.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> staythecourse said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Note:

July 28 - Southern Delta Aquarids Meteor Shower. The Delta Aquarids usually produce about 20 meteors per hour at their peak. The shower will peak this year on the night of July 28, but meteors can be visible from July 18 - August 18. The waning crescent moon should provide relatively dark skies and good viewing conditions. The radiant point for this shower will be in the constellation Aquarius. Best viewing is usually to the east after midnight.

August 12 - Perseids Meteor Shower. The Perseids is one of the best meteor showers to observe, producing up to 60 meteors per hour at their peak. This year's peak occurs on the morning of August 12, but you may be able to see some meteors any time from July 23 - August 22. The waxing gibbous moon will provide some interference in the evening, but after it sets, the morning hours should provide some spectacular viewing opportunities. The radiant point for this shower will be in the constellation Perseus. Look to the northeast after midnight.


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Andrew,

I'll try to catch them. People usually don't realize that the peak will be on such and such a date but that the nights leading up to the peak also will have meteors to be seen. So y'all, grab a blanket, your sweetie and watch the show!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2008)

The Perseids should really be a good show this year!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2008)

NASA - The 2008 Perseid Meteor Shower


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2008)

Perseid Meteor Shower Peaks August 12 - Yahoo! News (August 8, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2008)

What a spectacular show! Praise God!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2008)

The Leonids may not be so impressive this year, but some may want to try to see them anyway.



> November 17, 2008 Leonids
> 
> Historically, the Leonids have produced some of the greatest meteor storms in history, with rates as high as many thousands of meteors per hour. These storms often recur in cycles of 33 years. In 2008, we anticipate more of a whimper than a growl from Leo the Lion, with a maximum of perhaps 10-15 meteors per hour. Like the October Orionids, the Leonids produce swift-moving meteors, and tend to put out the greatest numbers just before dawn. The peak, however, on November 17, also features a large bright waning gibbous moon in the sky after midnight. Forget the Leonids this year, unless you are a serious meteor observer – or unless you happen to spot a few whizzing past in bright moonlight!


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll pass this year but thanks for the posts Andrew. This is my astronomical news source, brother


----------

